# Stunning Porsche 997 Turbo - special order - RGK Detailing



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*Porsche 997 Turbo - Paintwork Rectification - Scotland










Hi all, it has been a while since I last posted a write up as the past few months have been incredibly busy, so I thought I would take the time to try and catch up.

After many months of searching, the owner finally came across this stunning 997 Turbo fully specced with nearly every extra and in a fantastic special order colour, the car had been extremely well cared for but the owner wanted to look its very best, and knew that the paint could look even better once professionally polished.

The 997 Turbo was booked in for a two stage paintwork rectification detail to remove the fine swirl marks present and maximise the gloss and clarity of the paint finish, with the upgrade of the GYEON Quartz MOHS coating to be applied making future maintenance far easier for the owner.

The car received a thorough wash and decontamination to remove any bonded particles which are never removed with normal washing, the process also ensures that no loose dirt of dust is present on the exterior of the car, so the machine polishing pads do not become contaminated.
With the car moved indoors the paint defects are clear to see, a spider web pattern of fine scratches on the clear coat which is caused by regular washing, some panels on the car had also been resprayed on the past, and some wet sanding scratches, and circular marks from the painters final polishing were present.

Nearside door before polishing.










After










Before










After










Scratches on the roof,










Removed










Offside door










After





































This is one of the panels which had been resprayed, up close you can see tiny circular marks (pig tails) in the finish, this occurs when a random orbital sander is used to flatten the finish, a build up of clear coat in the center of the sanding disc becomes sharp and scratches the paint,










A bit of time spent here with the correct polishing methods used and these defects have been removed leaving a crystal clear finish!










Offside door above the door handle



















Offside front wing, this had also been painted in the past




























Rear bumper




























Bonnet this had also been painted, very common on 911's due to the shape they pick up stone chips incredibly quickly!










After




























Before










After










Before










After










Before










After























































With the polishing all complete and oils from the process removed the finish was carefully inspected for flaws, once I was happy that paint was looking as good as possible the various coatings were then applied to lock in the gloss, GYEON Quartz MOHS which is*a hard wearing ceramic based coating was chosen to provide protection for the paintwork, two layers were applied for even coat, and the process usually takes 4 hours to do properly!










GYEON Q2 Repel was applied to all of the exterior glass!










Q2 Rim applied to the wheels and brake calipers



















The interior was also given a deep clean, seats degreased, and sealed with GYEON Q2 Leather, this gives the leather a nice satin finish, and protects against spillages and abrasion from the occupant sliding in and out of the seat.




































































































The interior also featured a lot of really nice carbon fibre trim, much like the paintwork the lacquered finish had become lightly scratched over the years, so these pieces of trim were carefully machine polished to bring the gloss back!










After polishing










And these are the photos of the completed car, this following a two stage machine polish, GYEON coatings, and rubber trims dressed, 5 days in total was spent on this car


















































































http://www.rgkdetailing.com/blog/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/20150320_163400-Copy.jpg/img]

[img]http://www.rgkdetailing.com/blog/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/20150320_163406-Copy.jpg























































Please get in touch if you would to have a similar treatment carried out on your car.

Thanks for reading.

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk*​


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks stunning , great colour - amazing work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning job and a superb finish. Lovely colour


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

What a colour that is!!!! It's gorgeous! Great work too.

Ultra fast machines them!


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Car looks absolutely stunning well done. This is the one porshce that really stands out for me the engine is incredible. Great detail !


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great work on a lovely car


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers for the comments fellas, the owner absolutely loves the car, and rightly so! 

Richard


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely detail on a beast of a car. Top job.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Stunning detail, brought it back to life! Owner must be chuffed.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That drivers seat is definitely a place I could get comfortable. :argie:

Stunning work - a great turnaround. :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice turnaround Rich :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

unique detail said:


> Very nice turnaround Rich :thumb:


Thanks Andy :thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Fantastic detail! Nice car too!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Zuki :thumb:


----------

